
A new python PDF rendering library - elmcrest
A new python PDF rendering library (css&#x2F;html to pdf) with special focus on long reports (splitting tables f.e.) - early stage. but get in touch if you think it might be useful. OpenSource since first commit.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;systori&#x2F;bericht
======
PaulHoule
How is this different from what already exists?

